# Greenhouse bed mixture



## ALMPARSO (Mar 18, 2002)

I will be propagating Leyland Cypress and Arbs in my greenhouses. Any ideas on the best medium mixture. I have read and heard everything from pure river sand to 25% peat and 75% perlite mixture. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Mark


----------

